# hi



## techman1990 (May 11, 2007)

hey guys, just saying hi and i hope i can recieve advice and also give what little i have.


----------



## dvlasak (May 11, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth!!

Yes, please add to the forum by asking and answering questions. We all learn from one another. We especially love students on the forum. There are a wide variety of experiences here, just as there is a wide variety of spaces that we work in.

Dennis


----------



## gafftaper (May 11, 2007)

Welcome to the Booth!!

Hey Techman tell us a little about yourself. Where are you? what do you do? If your theater has a website post a link. We enjoy getting to know our new members a little.


----------



## Van (May 11, 2007)

Hello, Welcome Aboard! As others have stated, good to have you here, please feel free to question away, and throw those answers out there. Remember there are no stupid questions, except the ones not asked.
< or the ones asked without first using the search function>


----------



## soundlight (May 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Always happy to have new active members!

As gafftaper said, post a link to your work or your theater if you have a website. (Stealin' my idea there, gaff! But it's good to have someone else do it while my comp's down)


----------



## techman1990 (Jun 3, 2007)

hey guys, 
sz nt replied earlier but been quitebusy with exams. from the last statement i obviusly a student. i am at sixth form in cambridge UK, currently working at the arts theatre cambridge and trying to get some work at cambridge corn exchange (google 'em). i've worked sound (op and design) for bout 5 years (only 16), and working lights (mainly op) for bout 1 1/2 years. want to go into SMing mainly but nethin in theatre will do. I am also looking to network on here so i can get as much experience as possible before entering the world of theatre proper.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey "Tech", sounds like you are developing your skills and have some good short and long term goals. Networking is critical for so many reasons in theater and don't forget that. You are half the world away so I'm not sure what the atmosphere of theater is like there. Here, you could volunteer at a local community theater and you would get a lot of experience and develop contacts in return. I'm sure there must be something similar over there and I encourage you to seek it out. I've seen many good young people build great networks of friends and build their skills rapidly be just making phone calls until they find someone who says... "sure come on down, we will let you hang out here and help out".


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 4, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Hey gaff... I landed that the other day.
> Our school's TD is a founding member of a local equity house, and is the director of the last show in their season. He talked to his "lighting guy" who said I'm more than welcome to come over and chill (not his exact words  ) during one of their lighting sessions. This should prove to be interesting. Now all I need to do is convince the director to drive me out there too...  Oh well.



Congrats Charc... you just got to keep asking around. As you know from hanging out around here there are a lot of really nice people in the industry who love to help out the next generation. You'll be amazed how many people will say yes if they can. The big union houses can be a little tricky to get permission to hang out at due to union rules. But if you can it's great. Did I mention the student I had who talked her way to a private backstage tour of Miss Saigon? Just be polite and friendly you'll be amazed how far it takes you.


----------



## Chris15 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hmm... exams and such. I know what you're going through, tis why I haven't been around as much as normal, though mine are uni... but Welcome Aboard.

Did anyone mention how much good spelling and grammar can go to subconsciously impressing someone?


----------

